# LF: BigBCWolf&Pack



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

... still havent picked my Colorquartz yet! Suppose I should soon


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

LOL, and you are not too far away. You will love it.


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah I already have one bag, but my second bag was held back due to the order mixup... really hoping I get ahold of it lol $40 is a big deal for me!


----------

